# ithalat sorumlusu



## Revontuli

Merhaba,

''ithalat sorumlusu'' nun İngilizce'deki tam karşılığı nedir acaba?

Yardımcı olursanız çok sevinirim

Teşekkürler!


----------



## Ansonesque

Merhaba Revontuli,

Ben "Import duty" derimki...


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba Ansonesque,

Cevabınız için çok teşekkür ederim.

Bazı arkadaşlar,''ithalat sorumlusu'' için ''import director'' da doğru olur dediler. ''duty'' kelimesi ''sorumlu'' anlamında da kullanılıyor mu? Ben sözlükte bu anlamını bulamadım.


----------



## Ansonesque

Yineden merhaba, Revontuli

Ahh! Arkadaşlarιn haklι, sanιrιm! Çok özür dilerim...Ben fazla acelem varıp düşünmeden cevap verdim... 

"Import Duty" 'nin Türkçe'deki karşılığı "ithalat vergisi" olabilir acaba....?


----------



## Asr

Ansonesque said:


> Yeniden (or Yine/Tekrar) merhaba, Revontuli
> 
> "Import Duty" 'nin Türkçe'deki karşılığı "ithalat vergisi" olabilir mi acaba....?


 evet, aynen.

Kartvizit için mi Revontuli? Yoksa sanırım, the person in charge of imports (yada import department) gibi birşey de kullanabilirsin.


----------



## Revontuli

Merhaba arkadaşlar,

Cevaplarınız için çok teşekkür ederim ama ancak bana,buraya cevap yolladığınıza dair bilgi maili gelmedi...Yeni fark ettim.

Kartvizit için değil şimdilik ancak yurt dışı yazışmalarında kullanacağım.Birkaç seçenek buldum ama ''Import director'' en doğrusu gibi geldi bana. Siz ne dersiniz?


----------



## Ansonesque

Revontuli said:


> Cevaplarınız için çok teşekkür ederim...



Bir şey değil 



Revontuli said:


> ...Birkaç seçenek buldum ama ''Import director'' en doğrusu gibi geldi bana. Siz ne dersiniz?



Seni katılyorum. Google'de biraz aratıktan sonra, "import director" en uygun çeviri olmak görünüyor...


----------



## Marselyus

Dış ticaret yazışmalarında ithalat sorumlusu için en çok kullanılanlar:
Import Manager
Purchasing Manager , International Business Unit
Improt Representative

bunlardan hepsini kullanabilirsin. hepsi aynı kapıya çıkar. 2.si daha karizma yaptırır şirket için daha büyük havası estirir.


----------



## Revontuli

> 2.si daha karizma yaptırır şirket için daha büyük havası estirir


 
haklısın ama benim o ünvanı kullanmam için henüz erken sanırım..=)

hepinize çok teşekkür ederim! gerçekten işime yaradı=)


----------



## Volcano

Import Officer,Import Attendant


----------



## Revontuli

Ansonesque said:


> Bir şey değil
> 
> 
> 
> Seni katılyorum. Google'de biraz aratıktan sonra, "import director" en uygun çeviri olmak görünüyor...



Bu arada,sevgili Ansonesque,madem ki siz bana yardım ettiniz,ben de size türkçe konusunda yardım edeyim ki,doğru öğrenmiş olun=)

''*Sana* katılıyorum. Google'da biraz ara*d*ıktan/ara*tt*ıktan sonra ''import director'' en uygun *çeviri gibi görünüyor''
*  tabii ki küçük hatalar olabilir ama yine de türkçeniz çok iyi=)

Kendinize iyi bakın!


----------



## Revontuli

İthalat sorumlusu için ne kadar çok seçenek varmış!

Teşekkür ederim Volcano. Bunları da bilmek iyi olur=)


----------



## Volcano

responsible of import da kullanabiliriz


----------



## Ansonesque

Revontuli said:


> Bu arada,sevgili Ansonesque,madem ki siz bana yardım ettiniz,ben de size türkçe konusunda yardım edeyim ki,doğru öğrenmiş olun=)
> 
> ''*Sana* katılıyorum. Google'da biraz ara*d*ıktan/ara*tt*ıktan sonra ''import director'' en uygun *çeviri gibi görünüyor''
> *  tabii ki küçük hatalar olabilir ama yine de türkçeniz çok iyi=)



Yardımınız ve teşvikiniz için çok, çok teşekkür ederim...



> Kendinize iyi bakın!


Siz de... ve iyi şanslar!


----------

